
Who owns the IP you create in your spare time? - bsilvereagle
http://www.brightjourney.com/q/working-company-intellectual-property-rights-stuff-spare-time
======
herbst
TIL Zynga is not dead yet.

They threatet 13yo me with a lawsuit because i made a "bot" (read: iframe and
some javascript) for one of their shitty games.

